# Silo Comes down :) Timber?



## weimedog (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2019)

Sad to see in a way. First silo was a pile, then they put it it in a ditch, then we had silos made of wood, concrete and then steel. Now we put it in a pile.


----------



## weimedog (Sep 9, 2019)

Yup...we sold that barn and some land around it, where we had done a "horse rescue", at least the girls did before heading off to college and life. LOTS of memories in that pile!


----------

